# Vimax removal for OS10.2?



## sfsullivan (Aug 17, 2006)

The Malware forums all seem to have Vimax Malware removal info for windows platforms but next to nothing for Mac OS, especially the older versions like mine 10.2.8.
Any help at all would be terrific.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

That's because OS X probably isn't infected so there's nothing to remove. 

From what I read here, it appears to be a DNS related issue.

Good luck!

Peace...


----------



## sfsullivan (Aug 17, 2006)

The DNS issue assessment appears to have solved the problem. Thanks for the timely and accurate help, tomdkat. %-))


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Coolio! Did you run the DNSChanger removal tool at all or did you just change DNS servers? If you did change DNS servers, you should contact your ISP to let them know their DNS servers seem to have succumb to the DNS cache poisoning that plagued many DNS servers across the Internet.

Peace...


----------



## sfsullivan (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for asking. I did not use the removal tool and simply pasted the DNS numbers into the field. Verizon is the ISP and I'll vent on them for a while. Strangely, the other PCs in the house (not Macs), which all use the same FIOS feed, did not display Vimax Ads. 
Pace...pax...paix...paz....


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I would see if they are using the same DNS servers your Mac used to use.

Peace...


----------



## sfsullivan (Aug 17, 2006)

Tomdkat

One month later no DNS servers are responding. I'm a little baffled, still, and don't really have any ideas. I can't even download and run that DNS RemovalTool now because I can't get online. 
any ideas?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Yep, go back and read the updated posts in the thread on the Apple support forum. I don't know how you could find out if your ISP is now intercepting your specific DNS server requests but they might have changed their policy regarding using third party DNS servers.

Which DNS servers are you using now? I would visit OpenDNS directly and follow their instructions to make sure you're using the correct DNS server addresses they determine are appropriate.

Peace...


----------

